# Barnaby photo album



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Well, I managed to get some better pictures. Some were taken with a bright light and no flash so you can see his eyes better. Problem is that when the light is bright in the room, his pupils shrink.

















The above 2 photos were taken with a flash, the rest without.


























































MEOW!!! :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I can only see one


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can see four! He is so precious! Is he a good baby like he looks he is? And is he better about the fact that you are being gone for so long? Maybe getting another kitty will make things better on him
ANyways I cannot but love Barnaby - he is so handsome!
ps I hope you will work on letting us see the other pics!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is such a georgeous cat and I love his color too. He is so soft and big and cuddly looking hehe. Anyways those are great shots! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is beautiful, uh, I mean handsome!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Ioana, yes he is a good baby and so sweet. I would love to have another cat but I am so afraid that they would never get along and I don't want to take a chance on changing his behavior. 

I don't know what the problem could be with the photos. I see all 9 of them every time I call it up. Does anyone else see all of them? Are the first 2 side by side? Maybe the fact that I posted the URL's in pairs so the photos come up side by side is affecting it.

Maybe one of the moderators can help with this problem by changing the layout of the URL's.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

can i squeeze him? he is so fuzzy!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I can see all nine pictures, and the first two are side by side.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I see all of the pictures. He is so adorable. He looks like velvet--I want to snuggle up with him and take a nap.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

He is SOOOOOOO beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes, right now all of the pictures don't want to come up right away for me, previously I had no trouble. I had to keep refreshing the screen to get them all to eventually load. For those of you who can't see all the photos, try F5 and see if that helps. I'm wondering if the problem is with the picture hosting site or the way I posted the URLs. 

Barnaby thanks you for all the kind words.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You're welcome Barnaby, you are a sweet kitty


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

great idea with the lighting, nice pics.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What a cute cat!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

He's so gorgeous!!!  
Is he a Blue Russian or a british shorthair? my guess is blue russian (because of the colour of his eyes) All the bs i know have orange/gold/yellow eyes, but no green


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

The shelter listed him as a Russian Blue, but he is not a purebreed. His littermates were tabbys and he has very subtle tabby markings. His eyes were originally green at a young age but turned yellow as he got older. He is 3 1/2 years old.


----------

